# Philip Jose Farmer, 91.



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2009)

*Philip Jose Farmer, science-fiction writer, dies at 91*



> Author Philip Jose Farmer died in his sleep Wednesday, according to a message on his Web site.
> 
> Farmer was known for his science-fiction and fantasy novels and short stories. He was 91.
> 
> His most popular work was his "Riverworld" series, written in the 1970s.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 26, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Feb 26, 2009)

A wonderful, brilliantly imaginative SF writer. One of the best ever. 

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 26, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## jkembry (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------

